# Another "where can I find Heavy 10 steady/follower rests" thread



## CuriousRambler (Aug 5, 2020)

Having prowled the market for nearly ten years, I finally found the winning deal on my 10L a couple of years ago. Since then, it's been a slow process of accumulating the missing accessories I've determined I need.

Two that have eluded me, but which I actually have projects on hold until I've acquired them, are a steady rest and a follower rest. In both cases, I'm holding out for the telescoping micrometer-style ones. Obviously they pop up on ebay occasionally, but I haven't convinced myself they're worth $500 each yet...and probably never will.

So are there any secret sources out there for one or the other, or both? Anybody have one they don't need?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 5, 2020)

You probably should have held out another few years for a lathe with those pieces. Best bet might be to keep shopping for a lathe with the rests, then  sell whatever you don't need. Mine came with everything except the follower rest. I'll probably never have one.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 5, 2020)

I wanted steady and follow rests for my 9" Monarch Jr. lathe, considerably more rare than a 10" SB --- so I made them.


----------



## CuriousRambler (Aug 5, 2020)

I considered both options. Frankly, the price on the lathe was better than I could pass up, and honestly would justify spending $500 a piece for rests, and I'd still be below or just at "fair" pricing. Just too hard a pill to swallow separately.

I've considered making my own, short answer is I'm not interested. There are a handful of reasons including time, comparative cost if I buy new materials throughout, and frankly just "originality." I know there's debatable value in original vs. functional, but I'm personally looking for original.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Aug 5, 2020)

I made my follow rest... twice 8-(
The two layer plasma cut and welded method worked really well; the first try I didnt really understand what a steady needed to look like, or where it actually needed to be mounted!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlito26 (Oct 28, 2020)

I need one as well, not at $500 though. Would anyone care to share pics or plans so I can make one for a 10K? Its greatly appreciated!


----------



## rjs44032 (Oct 28, 2020)

There's a guy on the PM site: SBLatheman. I bought my Sheldon follower from him, but he's primarily SouthBend stuff. I thought his pricing was good at the time. Perhaps he will have a lead if he doesn't have what you're looking for. Hope this helps.

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## mopar geek (Oct 28, 2020)

I too have been searching for a steady rest for my 10L.  500 is a buy it now price on the bay.  you can get them for a little less, still over 350 and up..  It would be quite a challenge to make your own telescoping version, although someone on the forum has made one, with very nice results.  I have thought about making a simpler version, not telescopic.  9 inch versions sell for less and could use a riser to make a 10.  Are there any other brands that could be modified to work on a SB 10L?  I got my 10L undercabinet mount for a great deal $660 with a 3 and 4 jaw skinner chuck.  Had to add a phase 2 QCTP,   live center and morse taper chuck, now my price is up around $1100.  I know I did well. Try to buy one with everything, (taper attachment , steady rest, follower) the sky is the limit, it seems.  South Bend seems to have a cult following, everyone wants originality.


----------



## Karlito26 (Oct 29, 2020)

I am lucky enough to work in a machine shop although i dont consider myself a machinist. 
We have a water jet so i can make the circumferences any size i want. I kind of want to but i need a start and looking at plans would be nice.


----------

